# Lakers Recall Sun Yue From D-Fenders



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Los Angeles Lakers have recalled guard Sun Yue from the NBA Development League's Los Angeles D-Fenders, it was announced today. 
Sun, who became the 25th NBA player assigned to a D-League affiliate this season on March 6, played 4 games (4 starts) with the D-Fenders, averaging 10.3 points, 3.5 rebounds, 3.5 assists and 2.25 blocks in 36.0 minutes.

Originally selected by the Lakers in the second round (40th overall) of the 2007 NBA Draft, Sun signed with the Lakers the following summer (August 25, 2008) shortly after representing China as a member of the Men's Olympic Basketball Team in the 2008 Summer Olympics in Beijing.

Making his NBA debut on December 7 versus Milwaukee with four points on 2-of-3 shooting in five minutes, Sun has appeared in 10 games with the Lakers this season, totaling six points, two assists, a steal and a blocked shot in 28 minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like he did pretty well; I can only assume that the reason he was recalled is because we're about to go on a 7-game road trip and he's being brought along in case of injury to another player.


----------

